# Software > OpenWrt >  Πρόταση: wrt54g (openwrt) με lcd & αριθμητικό πληκτρολόγ

## ypolitis

Προτείνω την δημιουργία ενός ελληνικού openwrt project με wrt54g, lcd οθόνη, πληκτρολόγιο

(ορμώμενος από το topic του elkos http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=14808)

Δυνατότητες-λειτουργίες
----------------------------
- Αριθμητικό πληκτρολόγιο
- 1 πλήκτρο για την εντολή wl scan. Ακολούθως μετά από μια μικρή χρονική καθυστέρηση θα εκτελείται αυτόματα η εντολή wl scanresults.
- Εμφάνιση των διαθέσιμων δικτύων με αρίθμηση, δηλ. 1. SSID τάδε, 2. SSID τάδε
- Επιλογή δικτύου πληκτρολογώντας τον αριθμό εμφάνισης (για την αποφυγή ενσωμάτωσης αλφαριθμητικού πληκτρολογίου
- Δυνατότητα καταχώρισης wep (αριθμητικό)
- Πλήκτρο σύνδεσης (ίσως να μην χρειαστεί). Το πλήκτρο σύνδεσης μάλλον θα είναι περιττό εφόσον πληκτρολογώντας το wep το wrt54g θα εμφανίζει κίνηση δικτύου

Θα ήθελα να ακούσω την γνώμη σας γι' αυτό το project. Βαθμό δυσκολίας όπως και την εκδήλωση της συμμετοχής σας.

----------


## elkos

καλέ τι βλ@κ@ς που είμαι τώρα το είδα

ειμαι στραβάδι ακόμη.. πάντως χαίρομαι που το post μου έδωσε μια καλή ιδέα για κάτι καλύτερο

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## ta03

Προσωπικα μπορω να συμμετασχω σε κατι τετοιο.  ::

----------


## Ifaistos

Αυτό που θα μπορούσε να γίνει και μάλλον θα είχε και περισσότερο ενδιαφέρον για το awmn είναι να μετατρέψουμε το wrt σε... ethernet/wireless τσοπανόσκυλο (watchdog)  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  για τους routers καθώς και σε serial->ethernet bridge για να έχουμε serial remote console από linux και mikro-μπρίκι και να γλυτώσουμε τα πάνω-κάτω

----------


## papashark

Και το project θα ονομαστεί "scan-ο-μηχάνημα" και άμα δεν δουλέψει καλά θα το φωνάζουμε "σκατο-μηχάνημα"  ::  

Φτιάχνω και εγώ κάτι σχετικό πάντως, αλλά όχι wrt.

----------


## ta03

Το wrt εχει παραλληλη θυρα?Αν ναι μπορουμε να χρησιμοποιησουμε κλασικες οθονες χαρακτηρων με HD44780 controller η συμβατο.Για πληκτρολογιο μπορουμε να χρησιμοποιησουμε καπια σειραικη(εχει ελευθερη?).Εχω κανει κατι τετοιο στο pc μου με οθονη 20Χ4 και μινι πληκτρολογιο που συνδεεται στην σειραικη (πανευκολη κατασκευη).Tο θεμα ειναι το software...Δεν εχω ιδεα.

----------


## dimkasta

To WRT έχει 2 σειριακές, η μία εκ των οποίων είναι μόνιμα σε output της κονσόλας.
Η δεύτερη είναι διαθέσιμη για ό,τι θές.
To μόνο που χρειάζεται είναι ένα max233 ή κάποιο παρόμοιο, για να φέρει τα Volt της θύρας του υπολογιστή εκεί που χρειάζεται, για να μην ψήσεις αυτή του WRT.

Παράλληλη θύρα δεν έχει, έχω δεί όμως σειριακές LCD, (παράλληλη με αντάπτορα σε σειριακή)

Για software, μια αναζήτηση στο google θα σου δείξει πολλά έτοιμα.

Απλά μάλλον κάποιος πρέπει να τα κάνει compile στο WRT.

Δές και αυτά

http://openwrt.org/OpenWrtDocs/Customiz ... 8bc24fae4e

Θα σου ανοίξει η όρεξη....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

και επειδη τα max233 ειναι ακριβουτσικα απο οσο θυμαμαι(10ευ)
μπορεις να τα παραγγειλεις ως δωρεαν δειγματα(free samples)
απο το site της maxim

http://www.maxim-ic.com/quick_view2.cfm/qv_pk/1798

----------


## ta03

Εχω σπιτι μου 2 max232 απο παραγγελια αν χρειαστουν τελικα.
Υπαρχουν σειραικες οθονες με πληκτρολογιο στο εμποριο (απο crystalfontz αν δεν κανω λαθως) οι οποιες εχουν μικροελεγκτη πανω τους και κανουν διαφορα.Πιστευω οτι με εναν μικροελεγκτη θα καναμε την δουλεια μας ευκολα.Ρουτινες για την οδηγηση οθονων με HD44780 controller υπαρχουν ετοιμες.Πληκτρολογιο θα μπορουσε να συνδεθει πανω στον μικροελεγκτη.Για λογισμικο δεν εχω ιδεα(δεν εχω ασχολιθει με μικροελεγκτες)

----------


## Ifaistos

Θέλει 3.3V max232 και όχι τα 5v, εκτός αν έχει πουθένα 5V πάνω στο wrt που μπορούμε να πάρουμε.

Έχω γράψει κώδικα και να γίνει σειριακό ένα απλό lcd (είναι στο http://www.stelioscellar.com) αλλά συνηθως τα περισσότερα είναι και αυτά 5V
Επίσης έχω κώδικα για PS2 πληκτρολόγιο.

Βασικά αν μπει στην com2 μια mcu μπορείς να κάνεις πολλά πράγματα.
digital i/o, d2a, i2c κλπ κλπ
Τα AVR που δουλεύω αρκετά, έχουν bootloader, οπότε μπορείς να στέλνεις και νέο fw στο chip, χωρίς να χρειάζεται να το βγάζεις από τη θέση του.

Γενικά μπορούν να γίνουν πολλά, αλλά θέλει χρόνο....

----------


## GFA

Μπορει να γινει επισης με avr μεσω ethernet χωρις να χρειαστη να πειραχθει
το software στο wrt αλλα με μεγαλυτερο κοστος.

----------


## elkos

http://www.e-dsp.com/index.php?subac...t_from=&ucat=&πώς να χρησιμοποίσετε ένα lcd με τις ηλεκτρονικές συσκεύες σας...

http://www.e-dsp.com/index.php?subac...t_from=&ucat=&εάν θέλετε να το παρακάνετε... με color graphic lcd από κινητό  ::   ::   ::

----------

